# Bought Nokia 5130 XpressMusic !!!



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 11, 2009)

I bought this phone on 7/7/2009 but couldn't post anything about it since I had college to attend to. Anyway, now that I'm free lemme talk about this beauty.

Price = Rs. 5800/- including tax. This is an AWESOME price for which NO other phone with the same features is available.

Its an AWESOME phone.

OK-ish battery life.

EXCELLENT music quality.

I never tried the bundled earphones, prefering to use my Creative EP-50 which I bought for Rs. 225. But if the EP-50 itself sounds good, the bundled phones must be AWESOME.

POOR to AVERAGE camera quality unless you only need to take snaps of friends who are close by in fully lighted conditions.

NO flash.

Great music player which could use some improvements (up and down keys could increase or decrease volume instead of scrolling in folder where my songs are kept - there is already a back button for that).

Nokia OS S40 is FULL of PLAIN IDIOTIC minor issues related to user comfort which could be easily fixed if only nokia followed stuff here *www.asktog.com/columns/022DesignedToGiveFitts.html and some more human interface guidelines.

No Nokia PC Suite for Linux which is another bad thing.

But overall I would give this phone a 7.5/10 rating, and coming from me this is an AWESOME rating (I gave nokia 1100, one of the MOST perfect phones for its time, 8 rating 5 years back).


Just for the reference, I got myself an Aircel Student SIM Card. Its awesome too. 150 SMS/day free, Ps. 10/SMS for any SMS exceeding that limit, Ps. 25/min for calls made to people using same sim plan, Ps. 50/mon to other mobiles (including Aircel), Ps. 100/min for landlines and finally Ps. 10/min to ANY aircel mobile between 11PM and 7AM.

Do get it guys. Connectivity in Bangalore is AWESOME.

My only complaint is that Aircel does not have a low cost unlimited GPRS plan or hack.


----------



## girish.g (Jul 11, 2009)

doesnt aircel have a Rs99pm edge plan???


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 11, 2009)

Congrats , 

Dont bother about bundled earphones , they plain sucks .

Camera i think OK for its price .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 11, 2009)

Found a QUICK trick to make speakers sound better. Placed phone in a soft foam leather (AKA fake leather) pouch and kept it on a wooden table with speaker part facing down. Bass is is higher and treble is lower to make it sound more normal.


----------



## gurujee (Jul 11, 2009)

*Congratulations...*

_er..some queries..._
Does it sound better or same as PMPs ? Gsmarena specifies it can hold 16gb sd card, is it true ?


----------



## Coool (Jul 11, 2009)

Congrats Metalhead


----------



## Coool (Jul 11, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Just for the reference, I got myself an Aircel Student SIM Card. Its awesome too. 150 SMS/day free, Ps. 10/SMS for any SMS exceeding that limit, Ps. 25/min for calls made to people using same sim plan, Ps. 50/mon to other mobiles (including Aircel), Ps. 100/min for landlines and finally Ps. 10/min to ANY aircel mobile between 11PM and 7AM.
> 
> Do get it guys. Connectivity in Bangalore is AWESOME.



Here in hyd we dont have this offer


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 11, 2009)

congrats...after creating 3-4 threads on which fone he should buy SpamheadGautham has ultimately bought a fone.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 11, 2009)

@gurujee, listen to good quality audio on PMPs like Cowon D2 and sasa Fuze and you will never ask that question again. Even a 15k phone is still not able to match the quality that PMP's give.

@Gautam, great purchase. Congrats.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 11, 2009)

Coool said:


> Congrats Metalhead



Thankyou 



Rural Terror said:


> congrats...after creating 3-4 threads on which fone he should buy SpamheadGautham has ultimately bought a fone.



ROFL but the wait was worth it. This phone is gonna serve me till I get a job that's for sure.



gurujee said:


> *Congratulations...*
> 
> _er..some queries..._
> Does it sound better or same as PMPs ? Gsmarena specifies it can hold 16gb sd card, is it true ?



If GSMArena says it it must be true. Officially it supports only 2GB but GSMA says it supports upto 16GB. I'm gonna try an 8GB card in it but I'm too broke right now to buy one. Will get one in a few months and will report back.

As for sound, its definitely better than iPod Shuffle, T-Sonic 610, and most other cheap sub 4k PMPs. At its own range I guess it may match some PMPs and loose to others but its worth it.



desiibond said:


> @gurujee, listen to good quality audio on PMPs like Cowon D2 and sasa Fuze and you will never ask that question again. Even a 15k phone is still not able to match the quality that PMP's give.
> 
> @Gautam, great purchase. Congrats.



But the quality is largly enough for what I want to do with the phone. Obivously I can't expect high end 1337 features like Ogg Vorbis and FLAC playback as in Cowon D2 which I very much want, but I guess this is still good enough for the 5.8K I pay (OK make it 6.5 if you add Rs. 700 for 8GB SD Card from grey market). Apple iPod nano 8GB is 7.5K but still no camera, no internet, no apps, no phone, no nothing. I would rather go for this phone.


*PS: Right now I am playing GameBoy games on this phone. SWEET!!! *


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 11, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> *PS: Right now I am playing GameBoy games on this phone. SWEET!!! *


Here is a free Java NES emulator for you to run ROMs of games like Mario, Contra etc. - *rapidshare.com/files/254658789/nescube22.jar.html

It's free.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 11, 2009)

After hearing all kinds of praises on this phone... i am thinking of buying it!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 12, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> Here is a free Java NES emulator for you to run ROMs of games like Mario, Contra etc. - *rapidshare.com/files/254658789/nescube22.jar.html
> 
> It's free.


NES too ? Thanks for the link.

I use MeBoy for GameBoy (GB and GBC) emulation.
You should execute the jar file and add roms and then you get to choose icon and export file for phone use.

Unfortunately 5130XM has a size limit of 1MB per Jar file so the games you can play are often limited. But ALL gameboy games run and most gameboy color games run.


----------



## max_demon (Jul 12, 2009)

It takes 8 GB MicroSD easily  , tried and Confirmed with 3GB songs no lags .
i have the same phone but i have 1 problem , the pics taken are corrupted for no reason

and btw. congragulates for your purchase , it is really good phone by style


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 12, 2009)

max_demon said:


> It takes 8 GB MicroSD easily  , tried and Confirmed with 3GB songs no lags .
> i have the same phone but i have 1 problem , the pics taken are corrupted for no reason
> 
> and btw. congragulates for your purchase , it is really good phone by style


Did you try loading it FULLY with songs and videos ?
What's the largest video size you are able to play on it ?


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 12, 2009)

If pics are corrupted i'd siggest you to take backup and format the card .

@ metalhead 

Dont buy cards from grey market , they really slows down the phone more than you'd expect . Original 8gb sandisk are around 850 these days with bill .
And dont worry , i tried 8gb card on my friends phone and it does work without problem .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 12, 2009)

Tamoghno said:


> If pics are corrupted i'd siggest you to take backup and format the card .
> 
> @ metalhead
> 
> ...


How can grey market cards slow the phone down while white market cards don't when they are both the same thing with the only difference being that the grey market stuff is just tax/duty free ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 12, 2009)

Update Guys: The bundled earphones suck. You are much much better off with Creative EP-50 which costs just Rs. 200. And the phone rating slips from 7.5/10 to 7/10 and the price from Rs. 5800 to Rs. 6000 including fresh earphones.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 12, 2009)

use EX35lp or SHE9550 with your phone. I've tired these headphones in my friend's N5130. The result is...."AWESOME"


----------



## gurujee (Jul 12, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> If GSMArena says it it must be true. Officially it supports only 2GB but GSMA says it supports upto 16GB. I'm gonna try an 8GB card in it but I'm too broke right now to buy one. Will get one in a few months and will report back.
> 
> As for sound, its definitely better than iPod Shuffle, T-Sonic 610, and most other cheap sub 4k PMPs. At its own range I guess it may match some PMPs and loose to others but its worth it.



thanks very much. i appreciate the help


----------



## kool (Jul 12, 2009)

R u sure it supports 8GB...??? I'm still using bundled 1 GB card with 5130XM..


----------



## Power UP (Jul 12, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## max_demon (Jul 12, 2009)

i dont have any video on it , but 8GB card works ..

Also i was trying to update the phone via NSU and i have a bad news .bricked the phone and Nokia doesnt cover this under warrenty damn .


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 13, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> How can grey market cards slow the phone down while white market cards don't when they are both the same thing with the only difference being that the grey market stuff is just tax/duty free ?



Unless you're VERY VERY LUCKY , there's a very slim chance that you'll get original ones . Just look at the fake usb drives and you'll realize how easy it is to make fake flash memory . So why take chances when price difference is not worth it.


----------



## Nuxer (Jul 13, 2009)

@MetalheadGautham

A good equalizer setting for you, try this

1> +3db
2> +6db
3> -9db
4> +9db
5> +6db


----------



## BSOD (Jul 13, 2009)

Tamoghno said:


> Unless you're VERY VERY LUCKY , there's a very slim chance that you'll get original ones . Just look at the fake usb drives and you'll realize how easy it is to make fake flash memory . So why take chances when price difference is not worth it.



At least here in Bangalore you get original ones in grey market. You also get an option to get warranty or not. If you choose the former they add VAT.


----------



## drsubhadip (Jul 13, 2009)

I want to buy this phone for my girl friend seeing the review of the phone here


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 13, 2009)

Nuxer said:


> @MetalheadGautham
> 
> A good equalizer setting for you, try this
> 
> ...


Is this for the bundled earphones or the Creative EP-50 ?


----------



## max_demon (Jul 13, 2009)

guys any idea about how much repair will cost ,


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 13, 2009)

^^ repair of what ???????


----------



## montsa007 (Jul 13, 2009)

Lol you guys buy a phone to play games lol? Rofl


----------



## Coool (Jul 13, 2009)

montsa007 said:


> Lol you guys buy a phone to play games lol? Rofl



wats wrong in playing games in phone???


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 14, 2009)

montsa007 said:


> Lol you guys buy a phone to play games lol? Rofl



What do you buy phone for ? For calling only ? Double ROFL !!!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 14, 2009)

montsa007 said:


> Lol you guys buy a phone to play games lol? Rofl


Obviously YES.
Otherwise I would have got myself a Nokia 1203 instead.

I mean seriously, no sane guy would spend 5.8K on a phone which can only make and recieve calls and send SMSes. I need my camera to take pics, I want video recording support, I want ability to run apps, I want nice quality music playback, I want a great screen for reading/videos, I want support for lots and lots of software along with games and a LOT more.


----------



## Nuxer (Jul 14, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Is this for the bundled earphones or the Creative EP-50 ?



I am using it with bundled earphones, dont know about Creative EP-50. Also this equalizer setting will increase overall phone sound (via phone speaker).


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 14, 2009)

Nuxer said:


> I am using it with bundled earphones, dont know about Creative EP-50. Also this equalizer setting will increase overall phone sound (via phone speaker).


AFTER setting the EQ right, you can disable or enable EQ keeping the setting constant right ?

I'll try it out then.


----------

